# Toilet-Wolverine Brass review



## gear junkie

Anyone have any input on the performance of the elongated comfort height Wolverine Brass toilets?


----------



## Phat Cat

GJ - Price point seems high to me. Are you interested in exclusivity?


----------



## gear junkie

Not really. My WB rep is awsome....makes everything right. I would rather send all my business to someone like that instead of another supply house that sells to the general public at my price. If supply houses around here had better customer service then it would be based on product only. A cimmaron at HD with seat cost 238. I can get a Viper for less but not allowing for any markup. A WB toilet is just a smidge higher then the viper and delivered to me. Performance is the only reason I haven't started using them yet.


----------



## Gettinit

It is a good option. They flush well. They only come in white ADA 12" rough. They had some options when ordering that you should inquire about.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Aren't they just a re-badged American Standard?


----------



## Cal

I put one in our house . It works GREAT ! Oh ,, and now they have ADA ROUND FRONT ! only company i know of that has a round front ada except for kohler .

I paid the same as i do for an avalanche .


----------



## Gettinit

Nice not to have to spend the extra money on the WB bolts that I would have used anyway.


----------



## GREENPLUM

i dont see where there were mapp tested


----------



## Phat Cat

GREENPLUM said:


> i dont see where there were mapp tested


Maybe Cal could elaborate . . . he has field tested. :laughing:


----------



## Nevada Plumber

I have installed six of them so far. They flush well. Where the tank and bowl connect is solid versus a Kohler where the tank still feels loose after you have tightened everything down.


----------



## Cal

Phat Cat said:


> Maybe Cal could elaborate . . . he has field tested. :laughing:


Hee Hee ,,, "field tested " ! :laughing: 

They are just like the AS toilets BUT without the bs amer.stand crap inside .

Good WB parts inside . Hey ,,, it works great ! That's my .02


----------



## Phat Cat

Cal said:


> Hee Hee ,,, "field tested " ! :laughing:
> 
> They are just like the AS toilets BUT without the bs amer.stand crap inside .
> 
> Good WB parts inside . Hey ,,, it works great ! That's my .02


Thanks for not providing TMI. :laughing:


----------



## Cal

Phat Cat said:


> Thanks for not providing TMI. :laughing:


 Welcome . I coud video tape the next episode if y'all would like ? :whistling2:


----------



## Phat Cat

Cal said:


> Welcome . I coud video tape the next episode if y'all would like ? :whistling2:


Thanks for the offer Cal. I think I'll pass on that one. Dunbar may be interested in it though.


----------



## gear junkie

I think I'll get one to test in my house. My 9 year old son plugs a toilet every time. My super plunger gets quite a bit of use, lol. 

Anyone know how big is the footprint on the elongated?


----------

